# Looking to fish!!



## bquared

If anybody fishes on Wednesday (my off day) or on Sunday and you need somebody to split the cost, I am more than willing to help out! I have been Blue Water Fishing most of my adult life and I love fishing for the trifecta of food fish! My favorites are Mahi, YFT and Wahoo! If you have space and need somebody to fish with I would love to help out.

In addition, I have a 19 year old son who will be working offshore very soon and loves to fish too. I am not only willing to go but can also AFFORD to go!!


----------



## Bengay

Lets keep in touch,would love to target these fish more. Will be in Destin much of the fall.Have 32 ft Tiara


----------



## bquared

That would be great! I live in Navarre. If you want I can send you my number privately. Thanks! Even though the weather can be iffy in the fall, there is some good fishing and sometimes the hoo surprise you!


----------



## ebbtide

Hi,

I have a boat 26 Glacier Bay Cat love to do that type of fishing and have done lots of it mostly up north but not that different then down here, I can go any time but find it very hard to get people to go so if interested please send me a message.

Bruce


----------



## bquared

Bengay said:


> Lets keep in touch,would love to target these fish more. Will be in Destin much of the fall.Have 32 ft Tiara


When you want to fish, give me a call!! My name is Bruce and I fish with a very good friend of mine who use to run a 48' Viking out of Destin, FL and his first mate. Great guys, love to fish and can afford the same. My phone number is 8503829776. Thank you!


----------



## Bengay

sounds good,will be in Destin next Tuesday,will be getting stuff ready,maybe pop in for a visit Wed ?


----------



## Sfninerfan69

I also live in navarre. Have a 21 ft sportsman cc and looking for dedicated fisherman to help offset cost as well as learning new fishing techniques.


----------



## rodd1616

*Also looking to fish*

I live in Navarre and would love to go out if anyone is going.Will split the cost and help with the clean up, retired military. I work 8 days on out of state but home for 6 strait days off. So can go anytime Thursday to Tuesday morning every other week. Available this week 30 Oct to 3 Nov anytime. Thanks.

Rodney


----------



## LibertyBelle1326

Well I'll put my name in the pot also. I have a 21ft Nauticstar bay boat to trade off for inshore trips as well as split costs going in bigger off shore boat with anyone who needs a hand. Live in Gulf Breeze and can get out anytime. I too have trouble finding partners to roll out with. PM me contacts....


----------



## Bengay

Ok will post next time my wife and I go out. We always have room on our Tiara 3200 in Destin Harbor and could use some company and more experience. Dying for Grouper which I'm horrible at getting and Love Hoo,Tuna,and Mahi !! Love the Military;have 2 in now. Boat getting serviced now,will do some trips this next couple months.


----------



## CoastalDrift

Just got into sandestin today to check on a few things. If anyone needs someone to help cost on a trip today or tomorrow I would love to jump in on it. experienced in all types of fishing


----------



## Bengay

Came back to Ohio while boat is getting serviced. Maybe later this month.I want some Grouper,Mahi,Tuna,and Hoo !! Wife and I could use some more expertise !


----------

